# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  làm sao chỉnh máy tính không tư động ngũ, tự tắt màn hình.

## ducquan1008

máy tính của mình hễ không chạm vào chuột 10 phút là tự động tắt màn hình. mà mình thì không muốn vậy. mình muốn màn hình máy tính sáng mãi mãi.để download va quet virus. các bạn làm ơn chỉ mình cách điều chỉnh máy tính không tự động tắt màn hình ( không chế độ sleep nữa). không ngũ nữa. cám ơn các bạn

----------


## sonseo9x5s

nếu dùng win7 bạn chuột phải-->persona..-->cái phần screen đó chọn none và không chọn ở chế đọ chờ,nếu dùng laptop chọn vào cái biểu tượng cục pin đó rùi chọn ở chế độ never...
mà cách đơn giản nhất lúc bạn down load để nó qua đêm mà không mún tắt mạn hình thì mở muzic lên.chọn chế độ lặp lại và tắt âm thanh đi.thế là ok down cả đêm nha mà không cần chỉnh ji nữa.m hay làm thế..hihi

----------

